# Das-21e



## Madhippy

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-21e-dual-action-polisher/prod_1391.html

Anyone have one? Been hunting for a polisher for about 6 weeks. Was going for the das pro but noiw this has popped up

Hi all by the way 
:newbie:


----------



## CaptainGaunt23

I looked at that today would love to hear from someone who owns one?


----------



## mj2k

Madhippy said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/das-21e-dual-action-polisher/prod_1391.html
> 
> Anyone have one? Been hunting for a polisher for about 6 weeks. Was going for the das pro but noiw this has popped up
> 
> Hi all by the way
> :newbie:


In exactly the same position, about to order the 6 pro & then saw this!


----------



## RobDom

They've only just come out today, but some people have had one for a wee while and like them, very similar to the Rupes Bigfoot machines but a fraction of the price. I've use the 15 and 21mm orbit Bigfoots so it will be an interesting comparison.

I've ordered one to try it out.


----------



## Rayner

Looky here for the story behind them, reviews etc
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322032
:thumb:


----------



## mj2k

Cheers guys, made the connection a few minutes ago!

I'm guessing I will be better to spend my money on this rather than the 6-Pro?

Costs of my foray into machine polishing seem to be rising!!

Matt


----------



## Madhippy

mj2k said:


> Cheers guys, made the connection a few minutes ago!
> 
> I'm guessing I will be better to spend my money on this rather than the 6-Pro?
> 
> Costs of my foray into machine polishing seem to be rising!!
> 
> Matt


Mine too 

Wife already moaning about the pressure washer and Megs clay and polish kits :lol:


----------



## Jord

Only problem with the 21mm orbit machines is you can't really do a full car with just the one machine, unless you have large panels and no tight areas. I don't think they'll completely replace the DAS6 Pro for this reason.. It'll more likely just be a second machine for people rather than a full replacement. Was very tempted to buy one before they were released because they do seem like a very good bargain, but for a novice that very rarely uses a polisher it's probably not worth having a machine that can't do everything, the DAS6 Pro is a lot more usable in that aspect. That's just my opinion anyway. Really glad Tim's kept the price down on these though, some of the other companies are putting massive mark ups on these, probably just because of how expensive the Rupes version is..


----------



## mj2k

Thanks Jord, very useful.

The throw was the part concerning me - great for the flat areas, but can see it causing me a few problems in tighter places.

I can only justify the one machine, so will probably stick with the das 6 pro.

I'm assuming I 'need' a smaller 3-3.5" backing plate & pads? Looking at a ruler, I'm struggling to realise the benefit of just 1" reduction...or have I missed something?


----------



## Rayner

mj2k said:


> Thanks Jord, very useful.
> 
> The throw was the part concerning me - great for the flat areas, but can see it causing me a few problems in tighter places.
> 
> I can only justify the one machine, so will probably stick with the das 6 pro.
> 
> I'm assuming I 'need' a smaller 3-3.5" backing plate & pads? Looking at a ruler, I'm struggling to realise the benefit of just 1" reduction...or have I missed something?


Depends on your car/s for instance I regularly do a van, hilux, Impreza and Alf 157 and don't bother with anything but 6" pads. Certain cars have really tight spots ie under spoilers etc. Also depends how fussy you are, if you want every inch polished then you'll probably want 3.5" pads. If you're doing this for money I'd suggest you'll want every available pad in your arsenal but also 1 machine isn't really enough for someone doing it for a living imo.

General swirl removal, waxing by machine on a couple of cars etc you'll be fine with 6" pads. I've got 3.5" plate & pads but I've only used them once lol.


----------



## herbiedacious

From the looks of it, we might even see a 5 inch backing plate soon. Zentool in Australia are expecting a batch shortly so with any luck the UK might get some too.


----------



## Madhippy

I guess I should stick to my first choice of the DAS pro then ? Being a complete beginner


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm remember these are new out.
It wont be long before the backing pate size comes down slightly to match the rupes.
But again as already said how aal do you want to go with a machine. It will fit into 99% of places you can fit a standard das6.
If its THAT tight that you really need to bang down to a 3" or smaller pad then you have to question your ability to get in there without hitting other parts and causing damage. Being such small tight areas with todays modern compounds its quite easy to pull those parts by hand and achieve a very very similar finish ( to the average person)
I remember the same sort of conversations when we went from lambswool " mops " to foam heads about having to keep changing over and would the foam be durable enough etc etc. nowerdays to fund someone that can actually do a full car to a standard with a true lambswool head is a rarity ( and we arent talking about these little 7" heads we are talking the old school 12 or 18" heads on old heavy clunky machines that make the silverline look like a lightweight.
Its going to go without saying tat its going to have more correcing power than a das6 though just due to the throw and the motor.
If this was a true rupes everyone would be jumping on them lol.
But the other thread of why peope are selling the bigfoot and flex's off SH makes you wonder. 
But that said at £150 surely you cant go far wrong like you can with a rotary at half that price


----------



## mj2k

So Allen, in our situation you would go for the 21 over the 6?


----------



## AllenF

Personally i would say yes go for the 21E over the das6.
The easy comparrison are angle grinders. Take a 9" one and a 4" one the 4" is a lot thicker to hold isnt it as opposed to the handle grip on a 9" making it more comfortable.
I have a portercable that i have used twice in 8 years because it shakes the fillings out of you teeth it vibrates that much.
Add to that the speed difference in correction imes due to the bigger throw. And a novice is going to achieve results a lot quicker without getting disheartend ( how many threads are there like that just lately??) 
The way i see it its the power of a rotary with the safety of a DA


----------



## Madhippy

ok, that's decided then. Now i need advice on polishes and pads. The paintwork on my 2010 isn't that bad but i'd like to see it a bit better. luckily I also have a 96 Toyota to practice on. The local kids have given that a fair few scratches


----------



## mj2k

AllenF said:


> Personally i would say yes go for the 21E over the das6.
> The easy comparrison are angle grinders. Take a 9" one and a 4" one the 4" is a lot thicker to hold isnt it as opposed to the handle grip on a 9" making it more comfortable.
> I have a portercable that i have used twice in 8 years because it shakes the fillings out of you teeth it vibrates that much.
> Add to that the speed difference in correction imes due to the bigger throw. And a novice is going to achieve results a lot quicker without getting disheartend ( how many threads are there like that just lately??)
> The way i see it its the power of a rotary with the safety of a DA


This might sound weird, but my concern is moving it over a bumper / narrow area & the throw causing the backing plate to hit the paintwork.

Also, most pads I seem to be looking at are slightly too small for the backing plate, or am I being a noob?!


----------



## AllenF

No its a natural worry mate.
Because you have those thoughts at the back of your mind will actually help you master ANY machine. You wont just go at it gung ho.
With a bit of time on one under your belt you will soon get to judge the throw and steer it in such a way that you wont hit.
Macining any vehicle is a big jigsaw puzzle. You first have to mentally break the vehicle down then plot a course over it in the best way to ensure coverage then put it back together by doing it.
After a while it becomes natural. Some people pickm it up easily, others take more practice but ANYONE can learn


----------



## mj2k

AllenF said:


> No its a natural worry mate.
> Because you have those thoughts at the back of your mind will actually help you master ANY machine. You wont just go at it gung ho.
> With a bit of time on one under your belt you will soon get to judge the throw and steer it in such a way that you wont hit.
> Macining any vehicle is a big jigsaw puzzle. You first have to mentally break the vehicle down then plot a course over it in the best way to ensure coverage then put it back together by doing it.
> After a while it becomes natural. Some people pickm it up easily, others take more practice but ANYONE can learn


Cheers, really useful & greatly appreciated!

Long time lurker & really enjoying the value from the forum.

Hope to be able to contribute in the future, but seems to have moved on since my last detailing foray - from a sealant perspective PB EX-P used to be highly regarded, but limited recent posts on it! Guess I need to move with the times....


----------



## RobDom

I took delivery of a DAS-21E from CYC yesterday. First impressions are good, feels well made, runs nice and smooth and fairly quiet. It does NOT need the washer mod like the Rupes, there is a small gap between the backing plate and shroud, unlike the Rupes. Having owned a Rupes LHR21 this feels just as good. The nose of the Rupes always felt slightly loose to me (covered in cheap fake carbon too!), not so with this one, the nose is solid. Time will tell how it performs but so far so good.


----------



## CleanYourCar

RobDom said:


> I took delivery of a DAS-21E from CYC yesterday. First impressions are good, feels well made, runs nice and smooth and fairly quiet. It does NOT need the washer mod like the Rupes, there is a small gap between the backing plate and shroud, unlike the Rupes. Having owned a Rupes LHR21 this feels just as good. The nose of the Rupes always felt slightly loose to me (covered in cheap fake carbon too!), not so with this one, the nose is solid. Time will tell how it performs but so far so good.


Many thanks for the feedback, we really only took the gamble on them as had similar thoughts to you. Side by side against a 21mm Rupes we actually thought it ran smoother even with the extra power. They definitely don't bog as easy. Sound wise they are identical decibels in volume, around 80db on speed 1 and 92db on speed 6.



herbiedacious said:


> From the looks of it, we might even see a 5 inch backing plate soon. Zentool in Australia are expecting a batch shortly so with any luck the UK might get some too.


We do have a 5" plate coming within the next two weeks. You can in the meantime just use a standard one DA one but you will get a little more vibrations as regular plates are lighter and even different weight of pads makes a big difference to that.

We are also making a move to stock more 6" pads, but already there are the Meguiars Soft Buff, Meguiars Microfibre, Lake Country CCS, the DAS Orange (supplied in the kits). We should shortly have Chemical Guys Hex Logics and some absolutely belting Shinemate waffle ones.

Tim


----------



## rhinoman

How about doing a kit with the megs microfibre kit Tim I'd have one....


----------



## CleanYourCar

rhinoman said:


> How about doing a kit with the megs microfibre kit Tim I'd have one....


Funny you should say that, we were just about to add it... :buffer:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...as-21e-meguiars-microfiber-kit/prod_1398.html


----------



## rhinoman

CleanYourCar said:


> Funny you should say that, we were just about to add it... :buffer:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...as-21e-meguiars-microfiber-kit/prod_1398.html


Good man, order placed.


----------



## khurum6392

Ive been using this machine for iver a year now the meguiars microfibre system is perfect with das 21


----------



## rhinoman

Did the correction with the Meguiars Microfibre System kit that turned up today. Looks good so far but a bit dark when I finished and I don't have great lights to test the result but I'll see in the morning, looks promising though. Much faster than my Das6 which I'll probably keep for spot pads.


----------



## Stirks

Mine turned up this Monday can't wait to try it out this weekend!!


----------



## warrens

Got mine yesterday. Did a full correction on a mx5 mk1, polisher is fab will be doing a Audi A3 tomorrow with it as we'll. great bit of kit for the price.


----------



## CleanYourCar

warrens said:


> Got mine yesterday. Did a full correction on a mx5 mk1, polisher is fab will be doing a Audi A3 tomorrow with it as we'll. great bit of kit for the price.


Awesome, really pleased to seem so reviews starting to come through.

We have 5" plates (although as yet untested) coming in the end of this week also.

Tim


----------



## redbull3k7

hmmm this or das6 pro , right guys im a old newbie at this , use to detail my car when I was in my younger days , now ive had a midlife crisis according to some and I've bought a new car and have bought a few products , so not sure whether to stick to polishing by hand or get a machine , if I did get a machine id like to use it on a fiesta mk7 performance blue , jaguar x-type racing green and a 3 yr old black clio that has that protection stuff they rip you off for from new so which package should I go for as a sort of all rounder as regards to the package deals there are with the machines .

cheers


----------



## RobDom

Tried out the new DAS-21E, very nice, easily on par with the Rupes Bigfoot, more powerful too. Works great with the Meguiars MF pads. Why pay £400+ when you can pay £150 for basically a near identical machine.  I'll probably order another one soon plus the 5" backing plates too.


----------



## khurum6392

Ive had mines for a year now amazing machine not touched the rotary ever since


----------



## Stirks

Can't wait now for the 5" plate so I can use different pad combos  I'll test em for you Tim


----------



## TheChallinor

mj2k said:


> This might sound weird, but my concern is moving it over a bumper / narrow area & the throw causing the backing plate to hit the paintwork.
> 
> Also, most pads I seem to be looking at are slightly too small for the backing plate, or am I being a noob?!


Is this a genuine concern? Isn't the idea that the pad is always bigger then the backing plate that it's stuck to?


----------



## TheChallinor

CleanYourCar said:


> Awesome, really pleased to seem so reviews starting to come through.
> 
> We have 5" plates (although as yet untested) coming in the end of this week also.
> 
> Tim


Any update on the plates Tim?

Was just about to push the button on the Das 6 Pro and found this machine ( first DA ).

Also would like a 3" pad for wheels, any plans?


----------



## TheChallinor

RobDom said:


> Tried out the new DAS-21E, very nice, easily on par with the Rupes Bigfoot, more powerful too. Works great with the Meguiars MF pads. Why pay £400+ when you can pay £150 for basically a near identical machine.  I'll probably order another one soon plus the 5" backing plates too.


Does the 5" plate make a big difference then in terms of maneuverability and working in tighter spots on a car then?

Watched the Ammo video in the USA comparing DA to orbital DA and came out on top with better results in shorter amount of time.


----------



## CleanYourCar

The *5 Inch DAS-21E Backing Plates* are now available for £11.95. :thumb:










Having said that I was checking out the supplied orange pads and the actual footprint of those on a 6" plate is virtually the same as most 5" pads available as they have a edge to edge backing the plate can sit closer to the edge of the pad, it also makes them really durable.

There will never be a smaller plate than the 5" though which is already pushing it with the size of the throw.

Tim


----------



## khurum6392

i just purchased a 5" backing plate does anyone know the opm or rpm speed settings on this das21


----------



## josadler

Me too


----------



## RobDom

I wouldn't be trying to use a 21mm throw machine on tight areas, it's not the same as an 8mm throw DA. I always use a narrow rotary with small backing plate and pad for small areas (Flex PE 14-2 150) as it doesn't have any throw and is much more accurate. You won't see a 21mm throw machine with a 3" backing plate!!!

These machines with big throws are not do-it-all machines.


----------



## khurum6392

same here i use a spot pad with a rotary on tighter areas


----------



## CleanYourCar

khurum6392 said:


> i just purchased a 5" backing plate does anyone know the opm or rpm speed settings on this das21


It is 1700-4200 opm

Tim


----------



## RobDom

Even spending £150 on a DAS21E and say £100 on a Dodo Juice Spin Doctor V2 for smaller, tighter areas - £250 is still WAY below the £400+ for a single Rupes Bigfoot machine.


----------



## CleanYourCar

RobDom said:


> Even spending £150 on a DAS21E and say £100 on a Dodo Juice Spin Doctor V2 for smaller, tighter areas - £250 is still WAY below the £400+ for a single Rupes Bigfoot machine.


...or a nice EP801 Rotary Polisher


----------



## RobDom

Or one of those yes!


----------



## TheChallinor

RobDom said:


> I wouldn't be trying to use a 21mm throw machine on tight areas, it's not the same as an 8mm throw DA. I always use a narrow rotary with small backing plate and pad for small areas (Flex PE 14-2 150) as it doesn't have any throw and is much more accurate. You won't see a 21mm throw machine with a 3" backing plate!!!
> 
> These machines with big throws are not do-it-all machines.


Interesting post, I'm after my first DA for polishing / sealing ( hopefully not too much correction as will be used mainly on new car ). Was going to buy DAS 6 Pro but then saw this and watched the Ammo video in the USA comparing DA to orbital DA and came out on top with better results in shorter amount of time.

Buf if you think won't be suitable to do a whole car then won't be too good for me then, I just assumed bigger throw the better but accuracy does play a keen part as well I guess.

Any advise / comments welcomed


----------



## RobDom

A 21mm throw machine is great for large flat areas such as bonnets, roofs, bootlids, doors, etc. but for more intricate areas such as bumpers, multi-edged or contoured panels with narrow sections, tops of bumpers, etc. a big throw machine isn't suitable IMO. You'll get away with an 8mm throw DA or a rotary on these sections but 21mm throw is way too big.

Rupes want you to buy 3 different machines for 3 jobs - Bigfoot, Duetto and Mini costing around £1k!

As I said, if you want a 21mm throw machine, you're looking at buying another machine for the smaller, tighter more intricate areas - alternatively a DAS6/Pro, Megs G220V2 or a rotary can do every part of a vehicle with different backing plates.

Just all in my opinion of course!


----------



## TheChallinor

RobDom said:


> A 21mm throw machine is great for large flat areas such as bonnets, roofs, bootlids, doors, etc. but for more intricate areas such as bumpers, multi-edged or contoured panels with narrow sections, tops of bumpers, etc. a big throw machine isn't suitable IMO. You'll get away with an 8mm throw DA or a rotary on these sections but 21mm throw is way too big.
> 
> Rupes want you to buy 3 different machines for 3 jobs - Bigfoot, Duetto and Mini costing around £1k!
> 
> As I said, if you want a 21mm throw machine, you're looking at buying another machine for the smaller, tighter more intricate areas - alternatively a DAS6/Pro, Megs G220V2 or a rotary can do every part of a vehicle with different backing plates.
> 
> Just all in my opinion of course!


Hmm interesting, considering I'm just getting into the world of machine polishing think I'm best going for DAS6 Pro. Watched a load of videos where the orbital comes on top vs conventional DA's but they never mention that the throw is a issue, etc and I do want a 1 machine does it all solution.


----------



## Leebo310

TheChallinor said:


> Hmm interesting, considering I'm just getting into the world of machine polishing think I'm best going for DAS6 Pro. Watched a load of videos where the orbital comes on top vs conventional DA's but they never mention that the throw is a issue, etc and I do want a 1 machine does it all solution.


Even with the smaller throw on the DAS6 mate you'll need to get a smaller backing plate and some spot pads too if you want to be able to do everything with it.


----------



## TheChallinor

Leebo310 said:


> Even with the smaller throw on the DAS6 mate you'll need to get a smaller backing plate and some spot pads too if you want to be able to do everything with it.


Interesting, no one seems to mention this when watching reviews. Is that for tighter areas?

Do you just get the same type of pad just smaller basically?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Smaller pads mate 4" spot pads but you will also need a 3" backing plate cyc sells them for £8 and change I've just bought one


----------



## RobDom

Something like this - 3" backing plate:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...mm-ultra-soft-da-backing-plate/prod_1383.html

4" pads for the small backing plate:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/lake-country-4-spot-pads/cat_80.html


----------



## Dougnorwich

He's spot on with those links :speechles


----------



## TheChallinor

Dougnorwich said:


> Smaller pads mate 4" spot pads but you will also need a 3" backing plate cyc sells them for £8 and change I've just bought one


May be a daft question but I'll ask it anyways, where would you expect to use this size of pad?


----------



## Leebo310

TheChallinor said:


> May be a daft question but I'll ask it anyways, where would you expect to use this size of pad?


Loads of places mate. Wing mirrors, front lips, around headlights, pillars, etc etc basically anywhere that is too small for a regular pad!
They're also good for spot repairs of scratches etc.


----------



## SamC

guys my megs g220v2 has just broken down, wiring seems to be loose inside the bottom end most likely needing soldering anyway im looking to replace for now and been looking at these das 21e would it be a pretty much eye to eye replacement? or even better?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Won't be the same mate. The throw on a das / Meg's is a lot smaller. 

From what I have seen you will be required preferably another machine(smaller throw) for the more tighter areas. I'm sure you could use the 21mm Chinese but will not be as effective. CYC are looking at a15mm Chinese DA. Which may be slightly better.


----------



## SamC

Alfieharley1 said:


> Won't be the same mate. The throw on a das / Meg's is a lot smaller.
> 
> From what I have seen you will be required preferably another machine(smaller throw) for the more tighter areas. I'm sure you could use the 21mm Chinese but will not be as effective. CYC are looking at a15mm Chinese DA. Which may be slightly better.


ah ok so the results/finish wont be the same as what im currently achieving with the 220v2?


----------



## RobDom

Results will be better and quicker using the DAS-21E, but you won't be able to get into tighter areas due to the big throw.


----------



## josadler

Just tried the smaller backing plate. Without pads the machine is less balanced then the with the bigger backing plate. There are vibrations You don't notice with the bigger backing plate. I gues I will be using the bigger plate most of the time.


----------

